# Mommy and 2 kittens (Montreal area)



## vickih (Jul 3, 2008)

hi,
about 7 weeks ago an abandoned cat (her previous owner's) left her in their empty condo and the new tenant's let her out, gave birth on my balcony to a litter of 6. All the kittens except 2 and the mommy need to go into loving homes.

The kittens are 7 weeks, litter trained and eating on their own. They are very sweet and loving kittens. Their mommy is about 1.5 years old and despite being abandoned and left to fend for herself for awhile she is very affectionate.

They are now living in my garage, but I need to find them great homes. I'm not looking for any cash, I just want them to be loved.

If interested please email me at [email protected].

Here are some pics of Lola and Normy and Milo.

thanks so much
Vicki


----------

